# Varmints Inc. Challenger



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a 3 reed diaphragm howler Ive been running for about a year. There have been several versions, but this one is the one I always use. It has a blend of natural and smoke grey latex, and gives good raspy barks, and will go from medium pitched howls to high pitch, and is easy to control.

These are 6 bucks+ shipping. Holler if your interested.

Thanks

Mark

*Top view*










*Bottom view*


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice, Mark.. :teeth:


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Scotty : )


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'll take 2 Mark---send me a invoice*


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Okie doke Swamper, thanks!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

same here Mark, I'll take two.......I'll send a PM.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok thanks!


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

nice, i'll order a couple.

please hit me with pm


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Got er thanks!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Had to clean out my PM box, I think I got everyones messages though, thanks for the orders everybody! Appreciate it.

Those of you that requested another 2 reed call, I do have that and will post some up shortly, thanks.

Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mark how many models of diaphragms are you making now? (Predator)


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

5 all together. I was only making 2 distress and a 3 reed howler, but keep getting hammered to make the little black puppy howler and another 2 reed howler, so I guess Ill keep doing it. Got no desire to go beyond that really.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Send me two as well Mark. I'll PM you my PP and Shipping Address.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Will do thanks!


----------



## 22hornet (Apr 10, 2013)

Where do I send the bucks? ([email protected]) newbie on the board,


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi 22, Ill shoot you a pm.

Mark


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome to PT 22hornet


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum 22hornet, tell us about yourself in the new member area.................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 22hornet


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to PT, 22hornet!


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

got the calls today. now to learn how to use diaphragms :smile:

thanks


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

pm me if you have any troubles bud,

Mark


----------

